# Harley Rake?



## piper235 (May 29, 2012)

So now that we have timbered, stumped, ripped and cleaned the limbs, small stumps and roots as well as rocks from our prospective new pasture we need to do some leveling. I have disced some of it several times but still have some uneven ground. It would work fine for pasture as it is. It would drill ok and my overseeder would work on it but after I get too old to raise livestock I would like to hay it. I've mowed and baled on uneven hay ground before and didn't like it so I don't want to have someone else have to do it on my ground.

I've gotten several opinions from the old timers around here in S.C. and while most are feasible, they all will take a great deal of time and work. One local landscaper swears a Harley Rake style machine will do the trick the easiest and quickest as well as windrow any small debris that is left. Since I've never used one I don't know if this is true.

Before I spend 10 grand on a tool like this and have to listen to my wife harp at me for buying something that doesn't do the job, I'd like input from those of you that have used one. Mostly I would like info on how well it will level the surface if I have areas where we have removed stumps and the ground has settled 3 to 6 inches in areas as large as 10 feet in diameter. These new pastures have been seeded with annuals for the last 4 years so most of the settling is done, I hope. Also, will it incorporate organic matter, such as hay, grass and leaf compost, into the topsoil so it won't wash away on the hillsides? How deep do these machines dig into the soil?

I use all the spoiled bales of hay I can get and turn them and other organic materials into compost which I spread on the "red spots" in order to turn them into loose fertile soil again. I prefer to blend rather than spread it and before I seed these new pastures now would be the time to do it.

Please advise.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I sure can't help you on this, but its an interesting project. I have cleared a few smaller paddocks/pastures for my horses, but I used a box blade. It was a lot of work and I admit I'm not that handy with the box blade. It did work for me, and it did haul a lot of rocks out of the soil. 
The Harley Rake looks great for smoothing out the land, but I wonder how level everything would get. From the videos on line it sure looks to be a great rig. 
Have you talked to this landscaper to get a price for doing it for you? Or maybe get a small portion done just to see if the results would be what you are looking for. I also wonder if you could rent one locally and try it out? I suspect there is somewhat of a learning curve to get it right, but a rental might be a cheaper option... if there's one around to be had.
Keep us posted on your progress, it's some interesting stuff.
Cheers


----------

